# so cord length



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

Is there a maximum length for so cord as far as code. We are on the 08 code. We have lab benches that have so cords coming out of the top that feed the outlets in the bench. Now the benches have been moved and the cords are to short to reach the outlets. I can move the outlets but still have to replace the cords as someone cut them off short. Thanks


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

400.14 but don't think it really applys to your situation. Code tells you what you can't do, not what you can do.

With that in mind, I'd follow 400.10 and go as long as is necessary.:jester:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Are you hardwiring the SO cord supplying the benches?

I can see this as a possible violation of 400.8(1).

Chris


----------



## wishmaster68 (Aug 27, 2009)

No, it will have a cord cap on it.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

I used to do maintenance on a asphalt plant that was wired entirely with SOW. 
A real pain when there are primarily only four colors of wires and in some cases they had ever used the green as a circuit.. Some of those runs were over 400 ft long and as large as 4/0.

Plant was classified as portable but had been there for over 25 yrs.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Plant was classified as portable but had been there for over 25 yrs.


I guess they were really stretching the portable vs temporary definitions:laughing:

~Matt


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I guess they were really stretching the portable vs temporary definitions:laughing:
> 
> ~Matt


Really.. The other place that for the most part is temporary is the "Canadian National Exhibition" Used to run miles of cabtyre there when the shows came in. 
They were also known to open up the switchgear and blow fans to keep it cool :laughing: Gotta love show business :whistling2:
Portable transformers on wheels. 
Panels feed with 3-4 cabtyre 
Extension cords everywhere..


----------

